# [PowerManagement] PC qui ne s'éteint plus

## gbetous

Depuis quelques temps (et je n'arrive pas à voir avec quelle mise à jour ce serait lié) j'ai le PC qui ne s'éteint pas.

A la fin du processus d'extinction j'entends bien un changement au niveau du bruit (je pense que les disques durs s'éteignent), mais la carte mère reste allumée, je dois presser le bouton on/off pour réellement éteindre le PC.

Je suis une bille dans ces différents mécanismes de PowerManagement, je ne sais plus comment ça marche entre le BIOS, le kernel etc.

Qqu'un pourrait me dire comment vérifier tout cette chaîne ?

Merci !

----------

## Magic Banana

Dans le configuration de ton noyau Linux tu as bien l'option suivante de sélectionnée ?

```
Power management options (ACPI, APM)

    ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

        [*] ACPI Support

        [*]   Button
```

----------

## gbetous

Oui je confirme. D'ailleurs si j'appuie sur le bouton POWER, j'ai bien le menu qui arrive.

Au passage, j'ai fait un autre essai, j'ai mis un Live Ubuntu, et là ça fonctionne parfaitement. Donc j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit un paramétrage du BIOS.

----------

## netfab

Donne ton emerge --info et la sortie de :

```

# rc-update show

```

Donne aussi ta config noyau (si possible, un lien vers un fichier). Tu utilises openrc ou toujours l'ancien système ? Rien dans les logs ?

----------

## gbetous

Pour le rc-update :

```
coyote guillaume # rc-update show

               acpid |      default                  

                 atd |      default                  

           bluetooth |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

        cpufrequtils |      default                  

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

             distccd |      default                  

                 gpm |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

          lm_sensors |      default                  

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth0 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

                 nfs |      default                  

            nfsmount |      default                  

          ntp-client |      default                  

           pipslited |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

      udev-postmount |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default                  

```

Pour la config du noyau... je suis un peu une bille en matière de "services web 2.0". Tu as un site à me conseiller pour déposer le fichier ?

Pour ta troisième question, vu que j'ai pas compris, j'en déduis que je suis resté à l'ancien système !

Enfin voici un log typique lors de l'extinction (fichier 'messages')

```

Apr 16 22:24:29 coyote shutdown[8532]: shutting down for system halt

Apr 16 22:24:30 coyote init: Switching to runlevel: 0

Apr 16 22:24:33 coyote sshd[4592]: Received signal 15; terminating.

Apr 16 22:24:34 coyote rpc.mountd[4405]: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting.

Apr 16 22:24:34 coyote kernel: [26932.925772] nfsd: last server has exited, flushing export cache

Apr 16 22:24:34 coyote rpc.statd[4342]: Caught signal 15, un-registering and exiting

Apr 16 22:24:38 coyote acpid: exiting

Apr 16 22:24:39 coyote syslog-ng[2926]: Termination requested via signal, terminating;

Apr 16 22:24:39 coyote syslog-ng[2926]: syslog-ng shutting down; version='3.1.4'

Apr 17 07:58:25 coyote syslog-ng[2925]: syslog-ng starting up; version='3.1.4'

```

----------

## netfab

C'est pas grave, colle la ici ta config kernel, c'etait juste histoire d'eviter d'avoir un post de 3 km de long  :Laughing: 

Sinon, pour ton problème, je commencerai par essayer de réinstaller certains paquets comme sys-apps/sysvinit et sys-apps/baselayout.

----------

## geekounet

 *netfab wrote:*   

> C'est pas grave, colle la ici ta config kernel, c'etait juste histoire d'eviter d'avoir un post de 3 km de long  

 

Non, je préfère que ça soit posté sur pastebin.com.  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

Ok, allons-y pour pastebin.com : http://pastebin.com/4VYhen81

Je vais tenter de reemerger sys-apps/sysvinit et sys-apps/baselayout on verra bien !

----------

